# That's so fattening, Raven



## isotope (Jul 11, 2006)

No idea how old she is anymore, i just notice that recent promos are showing a much larger Raven.

And i wanted to show mah witty subject line.


----------



## Tragdor (Jul 11, 2006)

it generally helps to explain what you are talking about in at topic. At frist glance I thought this topic was about Raven from Teen Titians


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves (Jul 11, 2006)

I too have noticed that she has gained weight. I personally think it's great because then teens her size can realize that you don't have to be bone thin to occur on television.​


----------



## Sumguy (Jul 11, 2006)

Teens really watch that show? I thought it was aimed at younger kids.


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves (Jul 11, 2006)

Sumguy said:


> Teens really watch that show? I thought it was aimed at younger kids.




Well my younger sister who is 16 watches t along with her friends. Also my 15 year old cousin watches it, and they are teen...unless they are just plain nuts with the way that they act  ​


----------



## crackajones452 (Jul 12, 2006)

SensualSSBBWCurves said:


> Well my younger sister who is 16 watches t along with her friends. Also my 15 year old cousin watches it, and they are teen...unless they are just plain nuts with the way that they act  ​



im 14 and i cannot stand that show

then again im a guy

and im from missouri


----------



## love dubh (Jul 12, 2006)

She annoyed the hell out of me as Rudy, and she continues to do so as Raven.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think she's great, and the show is a big improvement over previous kiddie weekend fare (like Saved by the Bell... ugh... a friend's daughter used to watch that pile of drivel).

It's nice to see a couple of heavy characters in that show, too.


----------



## isotope (Jul 12, 2006)

I dont actually watch the show really. I just happen to land on it on a rerun, then a commercial comes on and shows a preview for a new episode or more current and..well..There's a difference.

Personally, I prefer Fairly Odd Parents.


----------



## fishhat (Jul 12, 2006)

i'm pretty happy about raven gaining weight. if bigger role models become more of a trend, i'm hoping it will cut down on how many teen girls fall in to eating disorders. as is probably true for most people, about half of the girls i grew up with, myself included, had severe eating disorders and seeing sickly women on tv doesn't help.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 13, 2006)

maire dubh said:
 

> She annoyed the hell out of me as Rudy, and she continues to do so as Raven.


She wasn't Rudy..lol..she was Denise's step daughter..crap..what was her name..But I know she wasn't Rudy!

OLIVIA..that was her name...thanks imdb.com!


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 13, 2006)

isotope said:


> No idea how old she is anymore, i just notice that recent promos are showing a much larger Raven.
> 
> And i wanted to show mah witty subject line.



 I liked your witty subject line.
Yep, she's definitely not a skinny mini anymore: 





I think she's adorable and my little sis and her friends love the show too. They're 14, right at the giggly age. 
*Misty*'s right, she was Olivia! She also had a rap CD when she was a kid...
She's 20 now, I think.​


----------



## GoddessNoir (Jul 13, 2006)

Well, I think it has a lot to do with her being a woman of color. It is slightly more acceptable to be a woman of size in "minority" communities.


----------



## love dubh (Jul 13, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> She wasn't Rudy..lol..she was Denise's step daughter..crap..what was her name..But I know she wasn't Rudy!
> 
> OLIVIA..that was her name...thanks imdb.com!



RIGHT! :doh: I mixed them up, because I was just remembering the episode where Olivia is coddled ridiculously and Rudy is left there going "WTF?!" For instance, Olivia makes a long-distance phone call to New Zealand, and paints the living room. THAT's where she annoyed me the most.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jul 13, 2006)

I guess she has gained weight but I think in general that is part of becoming a woman. We all think of her as that little kid on TV and she is really a woman now and a beautifully, funny, smart and Attractive young lady


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 13, 2006)

I think she is gorgeous and funny. If we had cable I would watch the show and I am 23... But I guess I might be consider weird but hey I don't care.. She reminds me of my Little sister.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 14, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> I guess she has gained weight but I think in general that is part of becoming a woman. We all think of her as that little kid on TV and she is really a woman now and a beautifully, funny, smart and Attractive young lady



I tend to agree. She doesn't look heavy to me, just like a healthy woman. Afterall she is 20 years old now. I do feel like she is a good role model and I personally like the show, but I'm weird and still like to watch the Disney channel @ 27 yrs old  

Someone also mentioned that she had an album when she was a kid. She is still pursuing music and will be at the Solano County Fair in California. Plus she did a song for one of the Princess Diaries movies.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2006)

cute_obese_girl said:


> ...but I'm weird and still like to watch the Disney channel @ 27 yrs old


He! How weird am I, then?  
I'm 36 and like to see Disney or anything similar...


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 14, 2006)

Not into the show. But I have come across it few times waiting for cartoons. 

I wanted to add I don't think she is fat by any stretch of the imagination. She looks like a normal sized healthy young woman to me. I find it really sad that we live in a media culture of emaciated starlets pushing starvation on women and that the rare time a women in the entertainment industry has the courage to be a normal healthy size she is called fat.


----------



## Carol W. (Jul 14, 2006)

I think she looks wonderful; a role model for young girls amid all the relentless be-as-thin-as-possible messages they get inundated with, and I REALLY hope she is not being pressured behind the scenes to lose any weight!


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 14, 2006)

Carol W. said:


> I think she looks wonderful; a role model for young girls amid all the relentless be-as-thin-as-possible messages they get inundated with, and I REALLY hope she is not being pressured behind the scenes to lose any weight!



I was wondering about that too... 
I wonder if she does get suggestions from agents, directors, and others behind the scenes who want her to "thin down." In reality, I have to agree with the other comments that she actually doesn't look "fat" just normal - which is refreshing, isn't it?  ​


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 14, 2006)

I took my 7 year old nieces away for the weekend last week and we sat up in the hotel and watched "That's So Raven" a few nights in a row. I never watch TV so it was all new to me. Raven is really popular on the Disney channel and I noticed from Tv promo to Tv promo she appeared at different weights from average sized to downright pudgy. In one particular promo she is in a four woman dance routine dressed in denim and leopard print and she is clearly the fattest of the girls, generously above average. It has a 'Saved By the Bell' flavor to it but I couldn't help but look at that and note that tv has come a long way. Raven is really huge, in both senses of the word - and my girls love her. I hope she does well, she makes a great role model as far as I'm concerned.

I felt the same way years ago when "Keenan and Kel" was on Nick. Hurray for size positive shows!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jul 14, 2006)

I think it's a cute show and perfectly harmless children's fare.

I'm currently single and don't have kids but I've seen the series while channel surfing...not really my thing, since I'm WAY past my teen years but it's fun and the fact that the pre-teen audience can see a normal sized young woman enjoy herself is a good thing.


Dennis


----------



## coyote wild (Jul 15, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> RIGHT! :doh: I mixed them up, because I was just remembering the episode where Olivia is coddled ridiculously and Rudy is left there going "WTF?!" For instance, Olivia makes a long-distance phone call to New Zealand, and paints the living room. THAT's where she annoyed me the most.



but she was sooooo *cute!* my girlfriend and i love to watch old reruns of the Cosby show and just go "awwww.."

we're also huge fans of Lisa Bonet *grrrrrrrowl!*


----------

